# Seguimento Sul - Maio 2017



## jonas_87 (1 Mai 2017 às 08:56)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## jonas (1 Mai 2017 às 09:20)

Bom dia,
Ceu limpo e vento quase nulo por Evora.
Dia de primavera.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Mai 2017 às 13:23)

Boas,
Maio começa com uma mínima bem baixinha. Alguma geada nas zonas mais abrigadas junto ao rio.
Mínima de* 1,7ºC*
Agora estão uns agradáveis *18,3ºC* com vento fraco.


----------



## joselamego (2 Mai 2017 às 00:08)

Boa noite
De novo por vendas novas
Acumulado do fim semana de apenas 3,2 mm
Isto está mau! Nem quero imaginar o verão !
Temperatura atual de 13°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Mai 2017 às 11:24)

A estação de Areal, Santiago do Cacém tem tido belas mínimas.
Ontem: *2,6ºC*
Hoje: *2,2ºC*

Não surpreende, pois a Davis encontra-se instalada num sitio abrigado, na junção de três linhas de água.
https://espanol.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISANTIAG206#history


----------



## joselamego (2 Mai 2017 às 14:13)

Boa tarde,
Sol , céu limpo
T.minima de 12°C
T.atual de 25°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (2 Mai 2017 às 19:20)

Boas,
Voltámos aos dias quentes, mas mesmo assim de manhã estava frio. Boa Amplitude! 
Máx: *28,2ºC*
Min: *3,5ºC*

Agora estão *21,6ºC*


----------



## joselamego (2 Mai 2017 às 20:38)

Boas,
Máxima de 29°C
Agora estão 23°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (3 Mai 2017 às 18:05)

Boas,
Dia bastante quente, mais um novo recorde de temperatura máxima anual. 
Máx:* 32,4ºC*
Min: *7,8ºC
*
Agora estão *30,5ºC*
*_________*
A máxima horária mais alta da rede de estações do IPMA foi em Mora, *33,7ºC *


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Mai 2017 às 19:12)

Boas,
Dia quente por aqui também, a máxima chegou aos *27.4ºc.*


----------



## joselamego (3 Mai 2017 às 21:06)

Boas,
Dia quente
Máxima de 33°C
Mínima de 13°C
T.atual de 24°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (4 Mai 2017 às 20:22)

Dia menos quente
Máxima de 26°C
O céu agora está nublado 
A chuva deverá estar próxima 
T.atual de 19°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mai 2017 às 20:32)

Boas,
Dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas e menos quente. Agora mesmo apareceram umas formações no céu, penso que são undulatus mas muito mal formadas:
Aqui ainda mal se notavam:




Mas alguns minutos depois:








_________
Amanhã espero pouca chuva, a frente chegará muito dissipada a esta zona. Deve dar apenas para baixar o pó, infelizmente desta seca horrível já não nos safamos, Maio já não irá desagravar nada. 
Estão *20,1ºC*


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Mai 2017 às 22:26)

Pelo radar parece já estar a chover em Sagres...


----------



## Orion (4 Mai 2017 às 22:40)

joralentejano disse:


> Deve dar apenas para baixar o pó, infelizmente desta seca horrível já não nos safamos, Maio já não irá desagravar nada.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mai 2017 às 22:41)

joralentejano disse:


> Maio já não irá desagravar nada.


O mês mal começou e já concluíste isso?


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mai 2017 às 23:05)

Orion disse:


>





Tiagolco disse:


> O mês mal começou e já concluíste isso?


Típicas subscrições quando alguém fala nisto, já estava à espera!  E são sempre os mesmos  Depois dos melhores meses de chuva terem passado e não ter chovido nada de jeito ainda pensam que maio é que vai fazer a diferença? Só se fosse como o do ano passado mas mesmo assim não iria salvar grande coisa. Para a próxima não digo nada e no final veremos o que mudou porque só quem olha para a situação todos os dias é que sabe o quão complicada está. Maio é mês de trovoadas e não de chuvas continuas, cai um dilúvio num dia e no outro a seguir já está tudo seco mas enfim, pensem o que quiserem.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mai 2017 às 23:08)

joralentejano disse:


> Típicas subscrições quando alguém fala nisto, já estava à espera!  Depois dos melhores meses de chuva terem passado e não ter chovido nada de jeito ainda pensam que maio é que vai fazer a diferença? Só se fosse como o do ano passado mas mesmo assim não iria salvar grande coisa. Para a próxima não digo nada e no final veremos o que mudou porque só quem olha para a situação todos os dias é que sabe o quão complicada está. Maio é mês de trovoadas e não de chuvas continuas, cai um dilúvio num dia e no outro a seguir já está tudo seco mas enfim, pensem o que quiserem.


Isso é tudo especulação. Onde estão os dados/provas que comprovem que Maio será um mês seco? Pelo menos apresenta-os...


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mai 2017 às 23:16)

Tiagolco disse:


> Isso é tudo especulação. Onde estão os dados/provas que comprovem que Maio será um mês seco? Pelo menos apresenta-os...


Até parece que Maio é um mês que costuma ser chuvoso. Tal como disse, é um mês de trovoadas, o que estes meses costumam fazer é estragar aquilo que as pessoas se esforçam bastante para ter. Apenas pessoas que se dedicam à agricultura ou a outra coisa que tenha ver com o campo sabem o quão complicado isto está e que o pior ainda está para vir que será quando não houver água em lado nenhum nem comida para os animais. E sabem perfeitamente que não é este mês que irá resolver alguma coisa. Fico-me por aqui e ás vezes pensem antes de criticar.


----------



## António josé Sales (4 Mai 2017 às 23:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Depois dos melhores meses de chuva terem passado e não ter chovido nada de jeito ainda pensam que maio é que vai fazer a diferença? Só se fosse como o do ano passado mas mesmo assim não iria salvar grande coisa. Para a próxima não digo nada e no final veremos o que mudou porque só quem olha para a situação todos os dias é que sabe o quão complicada está. Maio é mês de trovoadas e não de chuvas continuas, cai um dilúvio num dia e no outro a seguir já está tudo seco mas enfim, pensem o que quiserem.


Concordo contigo para esta situação desagravar significativamente  era preciso chover bem vários meses  seguidos, coisa que não vai acontecer pois estamos praticamente no verão, ainda por cima a região sul que já sofre com a seca há dois ou três anos, por isso esperamos que o próximo inverno traga bastante chuva coisa que este não trouxe.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Mai 2017 às 23:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Até parece que Maio é um mês que costuma ser chuvoso. Tal como disse, é um mês de trovoadas, o que estes meses costumam fazer é estragar aquilo que as pessoas se esforçam bastante para ter. Apenas pessoas que se dedicam à agricultura ou a outra coisa que tenha ver com o campo sabem o quão complicado isto está e que o pior ainda está para vir que será quando não houver água em lado nenhum nem comida para os animais. E sabem perfeitamente que não é este mês que irá resolver alguma coisa.


Continuo a não ver nenhuma prova...
Apresenta um mapa de previsão sazonal. Algo!!


joralentejano disse:


> Fico-me por aqui e ás vezes pensem antes de criticar.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mai 2017 às 23:26)

António josé Sales disse:


> Concordo contigo para esta situação desagravar significativamente  era preciso chover bem vários meses  seguidos, coisa que não vai acontecer pois estamos praticamente no verão, ainda por cima a região sul que já sofre com a seca há dois ou três anos, por isso esperamos que o próximo inverno traga bastante chuva coisa que este não trouxe.


Exato, mas não vale a pena dizer nada porque acabamos por nunca ter razão. 


Tiagolco disse:


> Continuo a não ver nenhuma prova...
> Apresenta um mapa de previsão sazonal. Algo!!


Não preciso de os mostrar, de certeza que já viste algum. E o que estou a fazer não é uma previsão mas já vi que ainda não percebeste isso! Apenas disse que Maio, não é o mês ideal para desagravar uma seca que já dura à bastante tempo. Meu deus, parece que disse alguma coisa de mal, basta uma pessoa falar na seca para ser logo atacado, enfim.


----------



## Orion (4 Mai 2017 às 23:29)

joralentejano disse:


> Típicas subscrições quando alguém fala nisto, já estava à espera!  E são sempre os mesmos



Sinto-me insultado 



joralentejano disse:


> Para a próxima não digo nada e no final veremos o que mudou porque só quem olha para a situação todos os dias é que sabe o quão complicada está.



Há que separar as coisas. Não nego a realidade nem dou falsas esperanças.

Realisticamente os meses com maior pluviosidade já passaram e não convém contar no Verão para trazer chuva. Não acho que alguma vez pus isso em causa.

O meu comentário limitou-se ao mês de Maio. Escrever que 'Maio é mês de trovoada' ou que será seco tendo em conta os primeiros dias não conta p'ra nada. A meteorologia não está predeterminada.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mai 2017 às 23:32)

Orion disse:


> Sinto-me insultado
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seja como for, a minha opinião é a mesma! E da minha parte fico-me por aqui porque já chega de tanto off-topic por causa de um simples comentário. ás vezes quanto menos publicar neste forum, melhor é.


----------



## Gustave Coriolis (4 Mai 2017 às 23:38)

joralentejano disse:


> Exato, mas não vale a pena dizer nada porque acabamos por nunca ter razão.
> 
> Não preciso de os mostrar, de certeza que já viste algum. E o que estou a fazer não é uma previsão mas já vi que ainda não percebeste isso! Apenas disse que Maio, não é o mês ideal para desagravar uma seca que já dura à bastante tempo. Meu deus, parece que disse alguma coisa de mal, basta uma pessoa falar na seca para ser logo atacado, enfim.


Joralentejano, dou-lhe razão no seu comentário inicial. Há que ver a diferença entre um modelo que projecte um mês de Maio chuvoso, ou muito chuvoso, com aquilo que não são projecções, mas sim dados sustentados. Historicamente, maio não é um mês com muita pluviosidade, o normal é iniciar-se uma queda da mesma, antevendo a transição para o verão. Não quer isto dizer que não possa haver alguns meses de maio chuvosos, recordo-me, por exemplo, do de 1995. Mesmo que este de 2017 seja chuvoso, não vai repor os valores perdidos com este final de inverno e períodos anteriores, particularmente em parte da região Sul. Teríamos de ter um verão verdadeiramente atípico para se confirmar um desagravamento. E, isso, sendo ainda uma incógnita, não me parece que vá acontecer.


----------



## António josé Sales (4 Mai 2017 às 23:38)

Tiagolco disse:


> Continuo a não ver nenhuma prova...
> Apresenta um mapa de previsão sazonal. Algo!!


Mas qual é a necessidade de estares a gozar com ele?
Há maneiras e maneiras de dizeres as coisas que pensamos!!!!!!!!
ainda por cima não tens razão não é maio chuvoso que vai salvar esta situação de seca que vivemos nem que chovesse o dobro do que é normal, além disso chove num dia e no outro volta o calor e a terra seca logo, os meses de inverno é que enchem barragens e regam os pastos não é um mês de maio de chuva se é que for que vai salvar o pais desta secura. além disso á pelo menos três anos que não chove nada de de jeito no sul por isso percebo muito bem a preocupação dele e de todos aqueles que se dedicam á agricultura tal como eu.
Não sou advogado de defesa mas percebo muito bem o lado dele e faz-me impressão a falta de educação de alguns membros que há neste fórum.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Mai 2017 às 23:45)

Gustave Coriolis disse:


> Joralentejano, dou-lhe razão no seu comentário inicial. Há que ver a diferença entre um modelo que projecte um mês de Maio chuvoso, ou muito chuvoso, com aquilo que não são projecções, mas sim dados sustentados. Historicamente, maio não é um mês com muita pluviosidade, o normal é iniciar-se uma queda da mesma, antevendo a transição para o verão. Não quer isto dizer que não possa haver alguns meses de maio chuvosos, recordo-me, por exemplo, do de 1995. Mesmo que este de 2017 seja chuvoso, não vai repor os valores perdidos com este final de inverno e períodos anteriores, particularmente em parte da região Sul. Teríamos de ter um verão verdadeiramente atípico para se confirmar um desagravamento. E, isso, sendo ainda uma incógnita, não me parece que vá acontecer.


Pois, exatamente, era isso que queria dizer!


António josé Sales disse:


> Mas qual é a necessidade de estares a gozar com ele?
> Há maneiras e maneiras de dizeres as coisas que pensamos!!!!!!!!
> ainda por cima não tens razão não é maio chuvoso que vai salvar esta situação de seca que vivemos nem que chovesse o dobro do que é normal, além disso chove num dia e no outro volta o calor e a terra seca logo, os meses de inverno é que enchem barragens e regam os pastos não é um mês de maio de chuva se é que for que vai salvar o pais desta secura. além disso á pelo menos três anos que não chove nada de de jeito no sul por isso percebo muito bem a preocupação dele e de todos aqueles que se dedicam á agricultura tal como eu.
> Não sou advogado de defesa mas percebo muito bem o lado dele e faz-me impressão a falta de educação de alguns membros que há neste fórum.


Alguém que me compreenda! Não é a primeira nem a última vez que sou atacado por falar na seca e dizer que o mês não vai salvar nada, talvez se fosse mês de inverno ainda tinha esperanças mas Maio, não! Não estava a fazer previsões nenhumas mas enfim! Dedico-me à agricultura e estou preocupado com as consequências que esta seca que irá ser má em todos o sentidos poderá trazer não só à minha zona mas também ao resto do Alentejo e de todo o país. Já vi que é algo difícil de perceber e nem vale a pena me dar ao trabalho de explicar. Obrigado pela compreensão! 
Cumps!


----------



## Orion (4 Mai 2017 às 23:55)

Longe de ser grande consolo, cá vão os dados dos *vossos* vizinhos:


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mai 2017 às 00:01)

joralentejano disse:


> Pois, exatamente, era isso que queria dizer!
> 
> Alguém que me compreenda! Não é a primeira nem a última vez que sou atacado por falar na seca e dizer que o mês não vai salvar nada, talvez se fosse mês de inverno ainda tinha esperanças mas Maio, não! Não estava a fazer previsões nenhumas mas enfim! Dedico-me à agricultura e estou preocupado com as consequências que esta seca que irá ser má em todos o sentidos poderá trazer não só à minha zona mas também ao resto do Alentejo e de todo o país. Já vi que é algo difícil de perceber e nem vale a pena me dar ao trabalho de explicar. Obrigado pela compreensão!
> Cumps!


Vá, pra acabar com isto.
Percebeste tudo mal, eu até poderia concordar contigo mas tu não apresentas qualquer dado que comprove a tua ideia. A meteorologia é uma ciência exata e portanto não é por especulações que amanhã vai nevar, ou cair granizo. Há modelos e previsões para provar isso!
Se te sentes atacado isso já é contigo, pois claramente não estou a atacar ninguém.


----------



## Orion (5 Mai 2017 às 00:02)

António josé Sales disse:


> Não sou advogado de defesa mas percebo muito bem o lado dele e faz-me impressão a falta de educação de alguns membros que há neste fórum.



Opá não sejas rude 

Já saiu a nova previsão semanal. Pelo menos para a próxima semana é otimista  http://www.met.hu/en/idojaras/elorejelzes/europai_elorejelzes/


----------



## António josé Sales (5 Mai 2017 às 00:17)

Não se trata de ser rude vocês é que têm uma maneira de falar com as pessoas que para mim não é correcta e não respeitam a opinião das outras pessoas só sabem gozar com elas.


----------



## joselamego (5 Mai 2017 às 01:36)

Boa noite,
Aqui em vendas novas já chove 
Acumulado até agora de 0,5 mm
T.atual de 15°C
Concordo com o Joralentejano, vai chover pouco hoje 
A seca pelo Alentejo tem sido constante ....

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (5 Mai 2017 às 08:11)

Bom dia ,
Alguma chuva durante a noite 
Acumulado de 5,4 mm
T.atual de 14°C
Céu com abertas 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Thomar (5 Mai 2017 às 11:24)

Boas! Chuva torrencial (10/15 minutos) acompanhada de muito vento e 1 trovão!
Queda de 2ºC, agora chuva fraca e +15ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Mai 2017 às 13:34)

Vai chovendo moderado com algum vento com rajadas por Portalegre.

Edit: Trovoada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (5 Mai 2017 às 13:48)

Finalmente chuva a sul...


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mai 2017 às 13:49)

Dilúvio por Portalegre e com trovoada! A água foi tanta que alguns esgotos já estavam a deitar a água fora.  saudades!


----------



## joselamego (5 Mai 2017 às 14:00)

Alguns aguaceiros de manhã , está vento fresco 
T.atual de 18,5°C
Acumulado de hoje 7,5 mm

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (5 Mai 2017 às 14:05)

Eu deixei de comentar tanto por aqui por situações como as que li. Quem mora no Alentejo/Algarve sabe bem como as coisas andam (péssimas, por sinal) e comentarmos que vem aí mais um mês e que não vai mudar nada, os outros não compreendem. Não compreendem porque estamos em Maio, no Norte/Centro até tem chovido bem para o Inverno que tivemos, e aqui não houve nada disso. Mas as pessoas pensam que aqui chove como lá! Hoje até podia chover o dia todo sem fim, mas é nuvens de trovoada, nao deixam a todos e onde deixam depressa se vai. Na semana passada Aljezur chegou aos 33oC! Estamos na Primavera! Mas pronto, isto sou eu a falar. Hoje chove de pancadas, amanhã já sobem as temperaturas e voltamos ao verão-primaveril. Maaas há que meter ferro naqueles que não encontram em Maio a salvação para as barragens que abastecem milhares deixarem de estar abaixo dos 20% da capacidade. Sim, porque o Alqueva não chega a todos!!!

Hoje choveu de madrugada.
Choveu pelas 10h.
E tudo à roda de Odemira tem apanhado chuva e trovoada desde aí e cá nada.
Tenho dito.


----------



## Davidmpb (5 Mai 2017 às 17:24)

Eu creio que o Joralentejano se queria referir á  *Evapotranspiração, *que é a perda de água no solo que nesta altura do ano é muito maior, chovendo por exemplo 10mm em Maio e 10mm em Janeiro não é a mesma coisa, os 10mm de Maio " desaparecem" muito mais depressa do solo que os 10mm de Janeiro, isto porque está mais calor nesta altura do ano.
Mas vamos ver o que nos reserva este mês de Maio é sempre melhor chover algo do que não chover.


----------



## TiagoLC (5 Mai 2017 às 18:19)

Em Castelo de Vide, há algumas horas atrás:


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mai 2017 às 19:41)

vamm disse:


> Eu deixei de comentar tanto por aqui por situações como as que li. Quem mora no Alentejo/Algarve sabe bem como as coisas andam (péssimas, por sinal) e comentarmos que vem aí mais um mês e que não vai mudar nada, os outros não compreendem. Não compreendem porque estamos em Maio, no Norte/Centro até tem chovido bem para o Inverno que tivemos, e aqui não houve nada disso. Mas as pessoas pensam que aqui chove como lá! Hoje até podia chover o dia todo sem fim, mas é nuvens de trovoada, nao deixam a todos e onde deixam depressa se vai. Na semana passada Aljezur chegou aos 33oC! Estamos na Primavera! Mas pronto, isto sou eu a falar. Hoje chove de pancadas, amanhã já sobem as temperaturas e voltamos ao verão-primaveril. Maaas há que meter ferro naqueles que não encontram em Maio a salvação para as barragens que abastecem milhares deixarem de estar abaixo dos 20% da capacidade. Sim, porque o Alqueva não chega a todos!!!


Não vou deixar de publicar no fórum só por situações destas, ás vezes o melhor é escolhermos a opção ignorar mas quando se fala na seca aqui parece que estamos a dizer alguma coisa de mal. Infelizmente, a região sul tem perdido muitos membros e todo o forum em geral e muitas das vezes é graças a estas atitudes da treta. Apenas quem acompanha a situação todos os dias sabe como está, entretanto outros nem por isso e não compreendem. Neste momento tudo o que menos quero é saber das médias, quero é que chova pelo menos para regar alguma coisa porque quanto ás barragens e aos cursos de água já não há nada a fazer. Neste evento mais uma vez, o sul foi a zona menos beneficiada e nos próximos também será igual, infelizmente.


Davidmpb disse:


> Eu creio que o Joralentejano se queria referir á  *Evapotranspiração, *que é a perda de água no solo que nesta altura do ano é muito maior, chovendo por exemplo 10mm em Maio e 10mm em Janeiro não é a mesma coisa, os 10mm de Maio " desaparecem" muito mais depressa do solo que os 10mm de Janeiro, isto porque está mais calor nesta altura do ano.
> Mas vamos ver o que nos reserva este mês de Maio é sempre melhor chover algo do que não chover.


Sim, e não só. Normalmente nestes meses quando chove é tudo de uma vez, por exemplo pode-se atingir a média num só dia e não é assim que as coisa vão ao lugar, os meses de inverno são sempre melhores porque não chove tudo de uma vez, distribui-se bem ao longo de todo o mês e os solos absorvem melhor a água para as ribeiras, etc manterem um bom caudal ao longo de todo o inverno para abastecer os recursos hídricos.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Mai 2017 às 19:50)

Boas,
Voltando ao seguimento...hora de almoço com uma boa chuvada mas durante toda a tarde apenas chuviscou. Boas formações hoje, ficam alguns registos:





























___________
Neste momento, vão continuando a surgir cumulonimbus! Estão *16,5ºC*


----------



## joselamego (5 Mai 2017 às 21:07)

Boas,
Céu com.muitas nuvens de tarde 
Acumulado de 7,5 mm, dentro que estava previsto, ou seja pouco.
Máxima de 20°C
T.atual de 17°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (5 Mai 2017 às 23:01)

6,2mm rendeu esta frente... mais do que o esperado


----------



## vamm (6 Mai 2017 às 00:47)

Vi formações a passar o dia inteiro e chuva nada.

A região sul tem poucos seguidores porquê, @joralentejano , diz lá? 
Tirando este evento (?) tivemos o quê? Uma semana com temperaturas melhores do que as do verão passado. Com poeiras "taliqualinho" que o céu nem era azul. Depois veio esta belaaa semana de vento e nevoeiro (raro) que antecipa os dias de chuva. E mais o quê? Não se passa cá nada e quando passa é a fugir


----------



## joralentejano (6 Mai 2017 às 00:49)

vamm disse:


> Vi formações a passar o dia inteiro e chuva nada.
> 
> A região sul tem poucos seguidores porquê, @joralentejano , diz lá?
> Tirando este evento (?) tivemos o quê? Uma semana com temperaturas melhores do que as do verão passado. Com poeiras "taliqualinho" que o céu nem era azul. Depois veio esta belaaa semana de vento e nevoeiro (raro) que antecipa os dias de chuva. E mais o quê? Não se passa cá nada e quando passa é a fugir


Isso mesmo!  Pode ser que um dia este tópico venha a ter diferentes membros mas o tempo também terá de ajudar. 
________
A noite segue fresquinha por aqui com* 10,7ºC *e vento fraco.


----------



## frederico (6 Mai 2017 às 02:01)

Odemira nao e uma zona qualquer.

Tem precipitacao media bem acima dos 600 mm em boa parte do concelho, serras acima dos 500 m, e a vegetacao denuncia o clima mais humido em locais que prefiro guardar mim. Tem a melhor floresta ripicola que conheco no pais com amieiros, salgueiros, freixos ou choupos, ha carvalhos e vales com nogueiras e castanheiros. Conserva uma vegetacao que desapareceu da maior parte do Algarve  do Alentejo nos ultimos 200 anos. E desde 2010 ou 2011 que nao leva a rega que merece.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (6 Mai 2017 às 10:33)

Bom dia pessoal. Estou a acompanhar uma pequena célula que mal aparece no radar mas que já formou 2 ou 3 funnel cloud... Depois já ponho as fotos... Isto hoje pode prometer...

Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (6 Mai 2017 às 12:03)

Bom dia 
Por aqui está um dia bem mais agradável, sem vento e nem frio nem calor.


----------



## Orion (6 Mai 2017 às 15:24)




----------



## joralentejano (6 Mai 2017 às 18:23)

Boas,
Por aqui dia com muitas nuvens e temperatura agradável. 





Máx: *23,1ºC*
Min:* 7,1ºC*

Tatual: *20,8ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Mai 2017 às 18:48)

Orion disse:


>


Mais fotos:


----------



## joselamego (7 Mai 2017 às 20:22)

Boas,
Céu limpo todo o dia
Máxima de 29°C
Mínima de 13°C
A chuva deve voltar quarta ...
Terça vou para uma visita de estudo a Estremoz ....como é uma cidade mais para o interior devo apanhar mais calor ! Apesar de na terça ser dia já de transição para o nova frente que está prevista....

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (7 Mai 2017 às 20:31)

Boas, por aqui, dia de sol e calor. 

Máxima: 25.3ºC
mínima: 13.3ºC

O Algarve sempre a bombar.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (8 Mai 2017 às 10:12)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Bom dia pessoal. Estou a acompanhar uma pequena célula que mal aparece no radar mas que já formou 2 ou 3 funnel cloud... Depois já ponho as fotos... Isto hoje pode prometer...
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G920F através de Tapatalk


Boas pessoal,

As fotos não estão esquecidas, esqueci-me foi da câmara no Algarve. 
Assim que tiver acesso à mesma posto-as. 

Peço desculpa.


----------



## joselamego (8 Mai 2017 às 20:38)

Boa noite
Céu limpo
Máxima de 31°C
Mínima de 14°C
T.atual de 24°C
Amanhã o céu começará a cobrir devendo na quarta já chover 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## trovoadas (8 Mai 2017 às 23:30)

Estamos a 8 de Maio e já se ceifa o feno por estas bandas! A erva já está bem seca, se se puxa fogo parece pólvora! A chuva tem sido pouca e praticamente não deu para regar. Se os próximos dias se confirmarem será parecido ao ano passado com um explosão de fungos...


----------



## vamm (9 Mai 2017 às 15:16)

Começou agora a chover bem na Boavista dos Pinheiros (6km de Odemira)


----------



## trepkos (9 Mai 2017 às 15:17)

vamm disse:


> Começou agora a chover bem na Boavista dos Pinheiros (6km de Odemira)


Pode ser que seja desta que chegue aqui...


----------



## 1337 (9 Mai 2017 às 16:29)

trovoadas disse:


> Estamos a 8 de Maio e já se ceifa o feno por estas bandas! A erva já está bem seca, se se puxa fogo parece pólvora! A chuva tem sido pouca e praticamente não deu para regar. Se os próximos dias se confirmarem será parecido ao ano passado com um explosão de fungos...


Então mas a única região que não está em seca, e até está em "chuva fraca", é o Algarve, como podes afirmar que chove pouco e que não regou nada? Não percebo...


----------



## Bruno Palma (9 Mai 2017 às 16:35)

À 10min a norte


----------



## trepkos (9 Mai 2017 às 17:17)

Aleluia!!! Chegou agora a chuva! Vamos rezar para que pegue.


----------



## joselamego (9 Mai 2017 às 20:40)

Dia com muitas nuvens 
Máxima de 22°C
Mínima de 13°C
T.atual de 19°C
Esta vento , as nuvens estão a correr rapidamente 
Amanhã já teremos a bendita chuva 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (9 Mai 2017 às 21:04)

Boas,
Por aqui já choveu, acumulou 0.6mm.
Veremos o que nos reservam os próximos dias.


----------



## trovoadas (9 Mai 2017 às 22:48)

1337 disse:


> Então mas a única região que não está em seca, e até está em "chuva fraca", é o Algarve, como podes afirmar que chove pouco e que não regou nada? Não percebo...


Para bom entendedor meia palavra basta... A Primavera está a ser seca em todo o país e isso é um facto! Nunca referi que estávamos em seca! Apesar de alguma normalidade continuamos na anormalidade...  9 de Maio e temos a Primavera praticamente encerrada a nível de floração e afins. A verdadeira rega de Primavera poderá vir nos próximos dias!


----------



## frederico (10 Mai 2017 às 07:08)

trovoadas comprendo o teu comentario, sao muitos anos de seca mas se tivermos em conta que a Primavera climatologica comeca em Marco e acaba em Maio entao as coisas estao dentro da media. Marco teve mais de 80 mm em varias estacoes quando a media ronda os 40 mm, so ai ficou feita a media para Marco e Abril, ja Abril teve cerca de 20 mm, portanto sao mais de 100 mm acumulados, ligeiramente acima da media ou na media se forem estacoes serranas...

Acumulados totais de Marco e de Abril

Estacao CCV Tavira: 133 mm
Junqueira, Castro Marim: 101 mm
Cacela: 116 mm
Patacao: 125 mm
Alte: 156 mm
Messines: 127 mm
Maragota: 140 mm
Alcantarilha: 89 mm
Portimao: 104 mm
Aljezur: 78 mm

Esta tudo dentro da media e da normalidade e pela primeira vez em muitos anos o sotavento esta dentro da media ou acima da media.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Mai 2017 às 09:00)

Boas,
Aqui o sol já começa a espreitar, eu cá já fui regar, mais uma vez pouco vai chover por aqui... estamos metidos nesta seca até ao pescoço e dificilmente sairemos dela nos próximos meses...
Estão cerca de *13ºc* neste momento.


----------



## joselamego (10 Mai 2017 às 11:39)

Em vendas novas já começa a cair os primeiros pingos de chuva 
Temperatura atual de 18°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (10 Mai 2017 às 14:13)

Continua a chuva, embora fraca 
Acumulado de 1,7 mm
T.atual de 18,5°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (10 Mai 2017 às 14:21)

Linha de instabilidade em aproximação na faixa a sul da costa vicentina e barlavento algarvio.


----------



## joselamego (10 Mai 2017 às 14:39)

Chove bem agora por vendas novas 
Acumulado a subir 
3,4 mm

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (10 Mai 2017 às 15:34)

Chove bem, mas bem, tocada a vento. Já me disseram que está trovoada por Vila Nova de Milfontes, por Odemira tudo _calmo_.


----------



## chispe (10 Mai 2017 às 15:38)

Faro neste momento calmo nada a registar


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Mai 2017 às 15:49)

Forte aguaceiro que caiu á pouco, deixou tudo alagado num instante, vinha com alguma trovoada.


----------



## trepkos (10 Mai 2017 às 15:50)

*É MILAGRE!!! MILAGRE!! NOS 100 ANOS DE FÁTIMA ESTÁ A CHOVER!*

Já molha o chão, finalmente ao fim de meses, chuva que se veja.


----------



## criz0r (10 Mai 2017 às 15:55)

Alentejo finalmente a ver o elemento mais precioso,


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mai 2017 às 16:11)

Boas,
Boa chuvada caiu à pouco e ainda se ouviram uns roncos. Venha de lá mais: 




*17,7ºC*


----------



## Bruno Palma (10 Mai 2017 às 16:42)

Á cerca de 10min


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mai 2017 às 17:49)

Tarde de chuva! Chuva moderada sempre certinha e persistente, excelente para regar.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Mai 2017 às 18:05)

joralentejano disse:


> Tarde de chuva! Chuva moderada sempre certinha e persistente, excelente para regar.


Aqui a tarde foi bem regada, não esperava tanta chuva hoje, os campos estão alagados um regalo vê-los assim.


----------



## joselamego (10 Mai 2017 às 18:54)

Tarde de aguaceiros e abertas 
Neste momento o vento sopra forte 
Acumulado de 6,5 mm
T.atual de 18°C


Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Prof BioGeo (10 Mai 2017 às 21:02)

Hoje sim, uma belo dia de chuva como há muito não se via! De manhã ainda esteve sol, mas a meio da tarde - por volta das 15:00 - houve chuva moderada acompanhada de muito vento, coisa que durou cerca de 30 a 40 minutos. Depois foi chovendo de forma fraca até cerca das 17:00. Houve entretanto umas abertas, mas desde as 20:00 que recomeçou a chover de forma não muito intensa mas contínua (aquilo que se chama uma chuva "bem caída"). Um autêntico regalo! Já corre água por todo o lado.


----------



## comentador (10 Mai 2017 às 21:14)

Boa Noite! Em Alvalade do Sado caíram 12 mm. Bem bom, desde o dia 26 de Março que não chovia nada de jeito, mais de 40 dias sem chover os terrenos estavam já muito secos. Já dá para animar, mas pouco remedeia, os solos estão muito secos, esta quantidade de precipitação que caiu hoje depressa desaparece assim que venha o sol.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Mai 2017 às 21:47)

Aguaceiro forte e com granizo que acabou de passar por aqui, viu-se bem os ecos amarelos e laranja no radar.


----------



## joralentejano (10 Mai 2017 às 21:51)

Davidmpb disse:


> Aguaceiro forte e com granizo que acabou de passar por aqui, viu-se bem os ecos amarelos e laranja no radar.


A estação que está na zona industrial deverá ter registado um belo acumulado visto ter sido pela baixa da cidade que passou a parte mais intensa da célula, a estrada junto à Ratinha deve ser um lago, como costuma ser nesta situações 
_________
Aqui chove fraco.


----------



## vamm (10 Mai 2017 às 23:58)

Pelas 19h caiu um belo aguaceiro que durou ali 1h a cair certinha e pesada.
Agora volta a chover bem


----------



## joselamego (10 Mai 2017 às 23:58)

Chuvada forte neste momento 
Acumulados a subir , 9 mm
T.atual de 15°C


Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Mai 2017 às 00:23)

Continua a subir
11 mm

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (11 Mai 2017 às 00:25)

Trovoada neste momento com trovões bastanteee duradouros


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2017 às 01:53)

O céu desabou em Arronches!  a chuva é tanta que até faz acordar as pessoas e já vai galgando os passeios.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2017 às 02:06)

À muito que não se via chover desta maneira e durante tanto tempo. Os ribeiros aqui da zona devem estar a transbordar. espero que não haja problemas, se a média do mês não for ultrapassada neste dilúvio, pouco deve faltar, incrível.


----------



## joselamego (11 Mai 2017 às 07:43)

Tanta chuva de noite por vendas novas
Até acordei com o saboroso som da água 
Acumulado de 32 mm
T.atual de 14,4 °C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (11 Mai 2017 às 07:46)

E continuam os aguaceiros fortes
Assim gosto, até respiramos melhor!

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Mai 2017 às 07:47)

Boas,
Inicio de manhã chuvoso por aqui


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Mai 2017 às 08:57)

Davidmpb disse:


> Inicio de manhã chuvoso por aqui



@Davidmpb foi publicares o post e o céu desabar  Com direito à reabertura das piscinas junto ao Campo da Feira... Já dava para umas boas braçadas 

Bom dia

Como o Inverno não teve dias de chuva, Maio decidiu que ainda não era tarde. Infelizmente vem em forma de dilúvio e será chuva de pouca dura.
Hoje o dia acordou chuvoso, mas entre as 7.30h e as 8h, a torneira abriu-se sobre a cidade de Portalegre. Segundo a estação do nosso amigo @SpiderVV, em meia hora acumulou quase 6 mm, com destaque para a acumulação em dez minutos (7.50h/8h) de 3 mm. Assim não admira que as ruas fossem rios, também graças à negligência na limpeza dos sistemas pluviais... 

A viagem até Arronches alternou entre calma e alguns aguaceiros moderados. Por agora, em Arronches, acalmia antes da tempestade, vento moderado (forte quando há precipitações) e uma temperatura bem fresquinha e agradável após o Verão de Abril


----------



## trepkos (11 Mai 2017 às 09:27)

Chuva e mais chuva por Évora! Que saudades do clima europeu que raramente nos visita.

A chuva era tanta que me fez acordar. Agora sim, o carro tá lavado


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Mai 2017 às 09:34)

Dias Miguel disse:


> @Davidmpb foi publicares o post e o céu desabar  Com direito à reabertura das piscinas junto ao Campo da Feira... Já dava para umas boas braçadas
> 
> Bom dia
> 
> ...


Na última hora, IPMA:
Portalegre:* 9.6mm*
Portalegre cidade: *10.6mm*.
Desta vez choveu mais em baixo


----------



## Dias Miguel (11 Mai 2017 às 09:55)

Como tinha dito, estávamos à espera do dilúvio. Aqui por Arronches, o S. Pedro voltou a abrir a torneira no máximo.


----------



## frederico (11 Mai 2017 às 10:45)

Maio so e mes seco no litoral algarvio...

No Alentejo a media anda perto dos 40 mm em boa parte da regiao... parece que choveu muito mas ainda se esta longe da media do mes na maior parte das estacoes...

Portalegre tem perto de 60 mm de media...

Tavira cidade acumulou perto dos 10 mm, para ai 40% da media do mes.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (11 Mai 2017 às 11:02)

V.R.S.A.

Boas, por aqui manha com aguaceiros fortes acompanhados de trovoada... até deu gosto de ve-la cair assim...Até fazia fumo...Acompanhada de rajadas de vento...


----------



## Hitchens (11 Mai 2017 às 11:24)

Apesar de os dois corredores mais consistentes de células passarem tendencialmente a norte ou a sul (desde o pós-frontal), temos tido bons aguaceiros esporádicos que têm contribuído para um acumulado generoso. Impressionante notar como a paisagem mudou nos dois últimos dias. 
Sigo com 17°; vento W 17 km/h; PA 1002.


----------



## joselamego (11 Mai 2017 às 13:38)

Manhã de aguaceiros, por vezes intensos 
Acumulado de 36,5 mm
T.atual de 18°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## trepkos (11 Mai 2017 às 17:16)

A manhã e madrugada trouxe bons aguaceiros, trovoada nada.

A tarde foi de sol, uma desilusão.


----------



## Davidmpb (11 Mai 2017 às 17:17)

tarde quase seca por aqui, tirando a chuva de manhã praticamente não tem chovido mais, as células vão passando ao lado, ouviram-se alguns trovões dessas células, mais nada.
Os acumulados aqui da zona variam entre os 12 e os 20mm.


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2017 às 19:20)

Boas,
O dia por aqui começou chuvoso, quando cheguei a Portalegre na zona baixa a estrada parecia um lago, tinha acabado de cair o dilúvio quando cheguei à cidade. A tarde foi calma, as células mais intensas passaram todas a norte de Portalegre mas ainda deu para observar boas formações. Esta chuva foi uma relíquia para regar e para ver ribeiros que já estavam secos a correr, o caudal do rio também aumentou bastante.  É pena não continuar e além disso para a semana regressa o verão. 
Neste momento o céu está assim, formou-se rapidamente uma célula que passou de raspão, para os lados da Esperança deve estar a chover bem! 





No horizonte a SW vão surgindo novas células:




*15,1ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (11 Mai 2017 às 21:53)

Boas,
O céu limpou, antes de anoitecer era possível ver grandes bigornas a SW e W que provavelmente eram da célula que se vai dissipando à medida que progride para o interior. Já só espero mais chuva amanhã. Está fresco, sigo com* 13,6ºC*
Fica mais um registo de hoje ao final do dia, células pequenas mas que por onde passam deixam uma boa chuvada:


----------



## joselamego (12 Mai 2017 às 09:31)

Bom dia
Noite de alguns aguaceiros 
Neste momento a temperatura é de 15°C, céu muito nublado .
Acumulado total desde 10 maio de 43,5 mm







Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mai 2017 às 13:54)

Boa Tarde,
Por aqui a madrugada e início de manhã foram de chuva. 
Acabaram agora de cair mais uns pingos, o céu permanece muito nublado. Estão *17,8ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Mai 2017 às 15:32)

Boas,
Dou por terminado praticamente este evento, o total do mês até agora é de* 55.4mm*, é caírem mais uma dúzia de mm e está feita a média deste mês.


----------



## joselamego (12 Mai 2017 às 15:44)

Boa tarde 
Céu com abertas 
Aguaceiros de manhã , rendeu mais 2 mm
Acumulado total de 45,5 mm
O céu começa a ficar com abertas .
T.atual de 20°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Mai 2017 às 17:08)

Portalegre: Chove moderado por aqui. 16,7ºC.

Edit: Passa a forte.


----------



## trovoadas (12 Mai 2017 às 17:32)

Por Faro cidade foi fraquinho! Alguns aguaceiros fortes que passaram quase sempre mais a norte mas de curta duração. Onde caía, caía bem mas sempre muito rápido. Nas zonas circundantes (serras) o total do evento deve ir entre os 15-20mm e na zona de Faro bastante menos...
A evapotranspiração tem sido muito intensa com grandes períodos de sol ontem e hoje pelo que muita da  chuva que caiu evaporou.
Para a semana já nem nos lembramos que choveu estes dias!

Episódio normal para Maio, talvez o último da época Só é pena Abril ter sido extremamente quente e seco!


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Mai 2017 às 21:08)

Aguaceiro forte, deixou tudo alagado num instante


----------



## joralentejano (12 Mai 2017 às 21:42)

Boas,
Mais um dia de boas formações, de tarde ainda caiu um aguaceiro moderado com granizo.
Alguns registos:




Antes do aguaceiro chegar:




Depois de passar:




Parece que Portalegre está a levar com um dilúvio à algum tempo, orografia a fazer das suas mas provavelmente com as temperaturas que aí vêm o vento de Nordeste depressa acaba com aquilo que esta chuva tem feito. 
Alguns registos das células que têm passado a norte de Arronches:




Havia bastante rotação neste momento (Nordeste, já estava na zona da serra) desculpem a qualidade mas já estava a anoitecer:








Na direção oposta, o céu estava praticamente limpo 




Desculpem o número de fotos!
____________
Dou como terminado este evento que foi muito bom, os cursos de água lá voltaram a ter um caudal mais alto, o que dá para aguentar mais algum tempo mas isso também vai depender das temperaturas.
Neste momento sigo com *16ºC*


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Mai 2017 às 22:05)

Continua a chover, está nevoeiro cerrado.


----------



## GonçaloMPB (13 Mai 2017 às 01:34)

Sei que o mais provável é não ser o sítio certo, mas não encontro o tópico do seguimento Espanha, gosto sempre de partilhar alguma multimédia com a malta do Sul. 

Hoje A-5 entre Talavera de la Reina e Navalmoral de La Mata, Madrid - Badajoz, precisamente ao entrar na Extremadura Espanhola, umas boas células das potentes:















Como já esperava, minutos depois:


Bendita chuva, que a Extremadura Espanhola está seca seca, depois deste inverno.


----------



## Davidmpb (13 Mai 2017 às 09:38)

Boas,
Com a chuva de ontem á noite o acumulado diário disparou tendo terminado com* 25.4mm* e acumulado mensal de *74mm.*
Hoje o dia segue com o céu nublado com abertas mas para já sem precipitação.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Mai 2017 às 14:12)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Com a chuva de ontem á noite o acumulado diário disparou tendo terminado com* 25.4mm* e acumulado mensal de *74mm.*
> Hoje o dia segue com o céu nublado com abertas mas para já sem precipitação.


Notável aumento do caudal da ribeira de caia visto ser a que nasce mais perto de Portalegre. 
______________
Aguaceiro intenso neste momento por Arronches não esperava!


----------



## joralentejano (14 Mai 2017 às 22:13)

Boas,
Por aqui, o dia de hoje foi marcado mais uma vez por muitas nuvens mas sem chuva. Notável aumento da temperatura, o sol já queimava bem.
O caudal das ribeiras mantêm-se estável mas com as temperaturas que ai vêm, depressa vai diminuir. 

















__________
Máx:* 25,2ºC*
Min: *10,7ºC*

Tatual: *17,5ºC*
Amanhã já promete chegar aos 30ºC.


----------



## joselamego (15 Mai 2017 às 00:24)

Boa noite
Dia com algumas nuvens 
Um dia já com algum calor
Máxima de 24°C
Mínima de 12°C
T.atual de 16°C
............................
Mais logo vou para uma visita de estudo a Badajoz , a temperatura prevista é de 30°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (15 Mai 2017 às 14:56)

Como assim 28ºC?


----------



## joselamego (15 Mai 2017 às 15:02)

Buenas tardes  desde Extremadura, cuidad de Badajoz
Temperatura de 29°C


Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (15 Mai 2017 às 18:47)

Boas,
Dia bastante abafado devido ás nuvens altas que estiveram presentes todo o dia.
Máx:* 29,9ºC* 
Min: *12,8ºC*

Agora estão *26,7ºC*


----------



## joselamego (15 Mai 2017 às 18:51)

Boas tardes, 
Já em vendas novas 
Tarde abafada com nuvens altas
T.atual de 28°C 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Prof BioGeo (15 Mai 2017 às 22:18)

Moura: são 22:16 e ainda estão 24ºC! (termómetro do carro) ... Ambiente muito abafado na rua.
1.ª noite tropical a caminho?


----------



## joselamego (15 Mai 2017 às 22:21)

Esta hora em vendas novas estão 24°C
Quente!

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (15 Mai 2017 às 22:57)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 29.0ºC
mínima: 17.8ºC
actual: 22.0ºC

Até ao final de Maio, ainda devo ter alguma noite tropical. 

Nota: vou ver se nas próximas semanas/meses se vou atualizando o meu blog, está com os resumos não tarda 1 ano atrasados, a falta de tempo dá nisso e a ver se faço uma nova cara ao blog, mas o tempo não estica e alguma coisa fica para trás.


----------



## MikeCT (15 Mai 2017 às 23:39)

Em Faro (cidade) a mínima foi de 20,1ºC.  A Max de 28,3ºC
Neste momento são 23:38 e estão 22,5ºC, portanto a passada noite  será a 1º noite tropical.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Mai 2017 às 09:40)

Boas,
1ª noite tropical do ano *20,3ºc, *partir de agora vai ser sempre a sofrer, só lá para Novembro é que o tempo já vai refrescar a sério, que passem rápido estes meses porque isto só me torna doente.
Algumas nuvens altas e tempo algo abafado, hoje promete passar dos 30ºc.


----------



## joselamego (16 Mai 2017 às 12:30)

Tempo quente 
Mínima de 17°C
T.atual de 28°C, ainda vai subir 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (16 Mai 2017 às 20:59)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 30.0ºC
mínima: 17.8ºC


----------



## joralentejano (16 Mai 2017 às 21:25)

Boas,
Dia extremamente abafado  Céu nublado por nuvens altas o dia todo. Amanhã a temperatura vai voltar a descer mas é por pouco tempo.
O pôr do sol hoje foi assim:





________
Máx: *34,2ºC*
Min: *16,4ºC
*
Tatual: *25,1ºC  *
Parece estar a aparecer uma brisa de NW, que será o alívio dos próximos 2 dias.


----------



## joselamego (16 Mai 2017 às 21:26)

Boas,
Céu por nuvens altas 
Máxima de 34°C
T.atual de 23,9°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Prof BioGeo (16 Mai 2017 às 23:09)

E às 22:00 (21:00 UTC), Amareleja com uns arrepiantes 27ºC! E ainda só estamos a 16 de maio... No coments


----------



## Dias Miguel (17 Mai 2017 às 08:51)

Bom dia

Após um dia tórrido como aquele que tivemos ontem, a madrugada foi novamente quente até às 5h, mantendo-se acima dos 23ºC. Mas creio que, com o aumento da nebulosidade e da humidade relativa, a temperatura desceu 5ºC em duas horas na estação meteorológica de Portalegre...
Em Portalegre estava o céu muito nublado a encoberto, mas em Arronches o Sol ainda é rei. Acredito que, durante a tarde, devemos ter alguma trovoada para dar um ar da sua graça.


----------



## ecobcg (17 Mai 2017 às 09:22)

Dias quentes por cá, com temperaturas que já chegaram aos 30ºC nos últimos dias.

Mas antes disso, na 5.ª feira passada, ainda tivemos umas células interessantes, com direito a uma breve funnel cloud. Ficam umas fotos e video dessa tarde:


----------



## Hitchens (17 Mai 2017 às 10:32)

Panorama actual: 20°C, Hum. relativa: 64%, embora a sensação real seja de uma manhã bastante mais húmida. Evoramonte parcialmente omissa do campo de visão.
EDIT 11:18: chuvisco/ chuva fraca.


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Mai 2017 às 11:06)

Boas,
Céu encoberto e começou a pingar.


----------



## vamm (17 Mai 2017 às 11:07)

Ontem 30ºC insuportáveis e tão abafados que até custava a respirar.
Hoje 23ºC, céu meio nublado. Temos trovoada para o litoral ou nem por isso?


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Mai 2017 às 11:28)

vamm disse:


> Temos trovoada para o litoral ou nem por isso?


Muito pouco provável, quanto muito no interior e mesmo assim será dificil, longe vão os tempos de trovoadas em Maio...


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mai 2017 às 15:03)

Boas,
Manhã com céu nublado e alguns chuviscos. A tarde segue com alguns cumulus e sol.
A mínima foi quase tropical, *18,5ºC *mas deve ser batida antes das 00h com a aceleração do vento de Noroeste.
Estão *29,4ºC*
Amanhã a temperatura promete dar um bom tombo e assim se arranjam as constipações.


----------



## joselamego (17 Mai 2017 às 15:09)

Boa tarde, 
Depois de uma manhã com céu nublado, agora de tarde está limpo
T.minima de 16°C
T.atual de 27°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (17 Mai 2017 às 18:33)

Bons desenvolvimentos a leste mas nada aparece no radar.
À cerca de 10 minutos:








Agora:




Esta deve ser a célula que está a sul de Mérida:




_______
Vento de NW a intensificar-se tal como previsto.
Máxima de *30,6ºC*
Agora estão *28ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Mai 2017 às 12:51)

Foía com vento médio de *80,6 km/h* às 7h da manhã 

Alguém quer voar?


----------



## Sanxito (18 Mai 2017 às 13:09)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Foía com vento médio de *80,6 km/h* às 7h da manhã
> 
> Alguém quer voar?


Há pouco estive precisamente a ver esses dados. É de facto impressionante, e nas horas anteriores teve sempre vento médio acima dos 70 Km/h.

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (18 Mai 2017 às 14:04)

Boas,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 12°C
T.atual de 21°C, hoje mais fresco que em dias anteriores ....
Está é vento.

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Mai 2017 às 21:31)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, mas vendaval puro e duro, durante toda a noite e até ao meio da tarde.

Máxima: 25.4ºC
mínima: 15.0ºC

Amanhã, vai ser um dia para suar.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Mai 2017 às 22:54)

Boas,
Dia fresco e com céu limpo, destaque para o vento de NW que esteve presente o dia todo.
Máx: *22,1ºC*
Min: *10,4ºC*

Agora estão* 13,8ºC* com vento fraco a moderado de NW.

A partir de sábado o inferno vai voltar e parece que é para ficar a próxima semana toda. A partir de agora, é aguentar o calor e a seca até lá para Outubro.


----------



## joselamego (18 Mai 2017 às 23:15)

Dia de sol
Máxima de 22°C
Atual de 14°C
A partir de amanhã vai ser calor, calor, calor, até secar ....até fico agoniado !

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Mai 2017 às 09:35)

Bom dia 
Céu limpo
Mínima de 11°C
T.atual de 17°C
Algum vento 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (19 Mai 2017 às 20:48)

Boa noite ,
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 25°C
T.atual de 21°C
Amanhã já vai subir e a próxima semana será quente !  

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (19 Mai 2017 às 20:50)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo, com algum vento.

Máxima: 27.3ºC
mínima: 13.9ºC

Atenção, particularmente para Domingo, com vento de sueste com rajadas até 70 km/h no Algarve e ondulação entre os 2 a 4 metros na costa sul do Algarve.


----------



## joralentejano (19 Mai 2017 às 22:42)

Boas,
manhã fresca e tarde agradável. A partir de amanhã é que vai ser. 
Máx: *24,1ºC*
Min: *6,5ºC
*
Agora estão *14,8ºC *e o vento é nulo.


----------



## joralentejano (20 Mai 2017 às 13:08)

Bons dias!
O dia segue já quente e com vento moderado de leste,  não podia ser melhor. 
A mínima também não desceu muito devido a uma brisa que apareceu, ficou-se pelos *9,4ºC*
Agora estão *27,5ºC *e a humidade é extremamente baixa, apenas *19%*


----------



## joselamego (20 Mai 2017 às 14:33)

Boa tarde ,
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 11°C
T.atual de 28°C
Esta calor, a humidade está baixa, cerca de 21 %

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (20 Mai 2017 às 20:08)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e já se ouve o mar.

Máxima: 27.6ºC
mínima: 17.4ºC

Esta tarde, houve um pequeno incêndio aqui na zona, que foi rapidamente controlado.

Segundo o Prociv, já houve um pré-afogamento na Praia de Monte Gordo, com o aumentar da ondulação é provável que aconteçam mais casos destes. Amanhã, com ondulação de 3 metros, é muito para Maio, vamos ver se no Verão não iremos ter episódios destes de forte levante.


----------



## joselamego (20 Mai 2017 às 22:15)

Dia quente 
Sol e calor 
Máxima de 33°C
A temperatura está hora é de 25,4°C
Vai ser uma noite abafada 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Sanxito (20 Mai 2017 às 23:30)

joselamego disse:


> Dia quente
> Sol e calor
> Máxima de 33°C
> A temperatura está hora é de 25,4°C
> ...


Boas. 
Desculpem o off-topic mas Amanhã vou estar aí por Vendas Novas para participar na prova de atletismo. Espero que as nuvens me ajudem, é que mesmo às 10:30 da manhã vai estar quente. Também fiz aí tropa, mas já não me lembro de como o aquecimento funciona logo pela manhã. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mai 2017 às 00:08)

Boas,
Dia de verão, de tarde apareceram nuvens altas. A humidade foi incrivelmente baixa, o registo mínimo foi de *10% *
Máx: *32,8ºC*
Min: *9,4ºC*

Agora a noite segue bastante agradável e a temperatura só já está mais porque o vento de leste acalmou um pouco.
Tatual: *22ºC
*
De terça a sexta, a previsão do IPMA aponta 36ºC aqui para Arronches os dias todos, vai ser bonito vai.  Ambos os modelos começam a prever alguma instabilidade para o final do mês, veremos se não é substituída por calor.


----------



## joselamego (21 Mai 2017 às 01:09)

Sanxito disse:


> Boas.
> Desculpem o off-topic mas Amanhã vou estar aí por Vendas Novas para participar na prova de atletismo. Espero que as nuvens me ajudem, é que mesmo às 10:30 da manhã vai estar quente. Também fiz aí tropa, mas já não me lembro de como o aquecimento funciona logo pela manhã.
> 
> Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 FHD através de Tapatalk


Olá Sanxito, boa noite ,
Esta hora estão 23°C

Mais logo, por volta das 10/11 horas a temperatura prevista aqui em vendas novas é de 25/26°C, 
Vai ser um domingo quente! 
Boa prova de atletismo ! Que tudo corra bem! 
Boa sorte!

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mai 2017 às 12:52)

Boas,
Céu nublado por nuvens altas e muita virga, não está abafado graças ao vento moderado de leste. 
O céu está assim:





A mínima não foi tropical por pouco  O vento de leste constante que se ouvia assobiar bem e as nuvens altas impediram a descida. Foi de* 19,6ºC*
Nem no verão passado tive uma mínima tão alta. 
Agora estão *25,1ºC* mas quando o sol aparecer vai disparar bem.


----------



## joselamego (21 Mai 2017 às 13:10)

Boa tarde ,
Céu nublado por nuvens altas 
Mínima de 21°C
T.atual de 28,4°C.

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Mai 2017 às 13:18)

Boas, por aqui, céu nublado e cai umas pingas.  Palpita-me, que as pingas sejam de barro.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Mai 2017 às 13:33)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Céu nublado por nuvens altas e muita virga, não está abafado graças ao vento moderado de leste.
> O céu está assim:
> 
> ...




Não tenho dados concretos para sustentar o que vou dizer, mas da-me impressão que nos ultimos dois anos temos tido muitos mais eventos de lestada, fora no verão, e com isso provoca registos impressionantes de temperatura. Por exemplo onde vivo estão ocorrer umas festividades, na noite de dia 19 esteve sempre 13/14ºC, ontem com a lestada a temperatura andou nos 25/26ºC. É incrivel que de uma noite possa ocorrer tamanha diferença, a lestada está cada vez mais constante e potente, dá que pensar. No palco até referiram em tom brincadeira, que estava uma estranha noite de Agosto. Hoje à meia noite a estação da Praia do Guincho registou 27,1ºC, não acho normal.
Desculpem o offtopic.


----------



## Agreste (21 Mai 2017 às 17:09)

Forte vento de sueste... penso que é o terceiro episódio deste género.

algumas quedas de árvores velhas ou mortas, troncos partidos. Em faro ainda há plátanos partidos pelo tronco que não foram cortados do episódio de abril.

festival islâmico de mértola cancelado no dia final.

tempo abafado, está calor mas parece estar a chuviscar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Mai 2017 às 19:18)

*Rajadas de vento derrubam estruturas e obrigam a evacuar Festival Islâmico de Mértola*
21 mai 2017 18:41
MadreMedia com Lusa
Vida

 
Fortes rajadas de vento derrubaram hoje algumas estruturas do mercado de rua do 9.º Festival Islâmico de Mértola, no Alentejo, o que levou a organização a fechar e a evacuar o chamado "souk" por "questões de segurança".







Devido a “rajadas de vento muito fortes”, registaram-se “episódios de queda de algumas estruturas” do mercado de rua marroquino, sobretudo de estacas de tendas de comerciantes e de lonas de tecido e caniços que cobriam ruas do centro histórico da vila onde decorria o “souk”, explicou à agência Lusa Jorge Rosa, presidente da Câmara de Mértola, no distrito de Beja.

Segundo o autarca, “não houve feridos”, apenas alguns danos materiais, mas, “por questões de segurança”, a organização do festival e a Proteção Civil Municipal decidiram fechar por volta das 15:00 o mercado de rua, um dos principais atrativos do festival, evacuaram as ruas onde o evento estava a decorrer e pediram às pessoas que se encontravam no local para saírem do “souk”.

“As previsões apontavam para a continuidade de rajadas de vento, o que poderia realmente causar danos a pessoas e, por questões de segurança, decidiu-se fechar três horas mais cedo do que o previsto (18:00) e evacuar o mercado de rua”, explicou Jorge Rosa, frisando que “a organização do festival e a Proteção Civil Municipal atuaram a tempo de impedir que se registassem incidentes com pessoas no local”.

Segundo o autarca, as pessoas presentes no local “estavam a sentir a força das rajadas de vento, compreenderam a situação e, pouco a pouco, foram saindo do mercado de rua”, onde, cerca das 16:30, só estavam comerciantes a arrumarem e a carregarem as mercadorias para as suas viaturas.

Fonte do Comando Distrital de Operações de Socorro (CDOS) de Beja disse à Lusa que “não há registo de feridos, nem de pessoas assistidas no local” e a operação de evacuação do mercado de rua foi efetuada pelo Serviço Municipal de Proteção Civil com o apoio de duas viaturas e nove operacionais dos Bombeiros de Mértola e da GNR.

Devido à situação e às condições climatéricas, a organização, além de fechar o mercado de rua, decidiu cancelar todas as iniciativas do festival, que deveria terminar hoje ao final do dia, após o espetáculo de encerramento, o qual estava marcado para as 18:00, no Largo Vasco da Gama, em Mértola, e incluía as atuações de quatro grupos corais alentejanos e dois de Marrocos.

Promovido pela Câmara de Mértola, o Festival Islâmico de Mértola, cuja 9.ª edição arrancou na passada quinta-feira, recupera as ligações com o Norte de África e as vivências da vila naqueles séculos, quando se chamava “Martulah” e era capital de um reino islâmico e um importante porto comercial nas rotas do Mediterrâneo.
http://24.sapo.pt/vida/artigos/raja...brigam-a-evacuar-festival-islamico-de-mertola


----------



## algarvio1980 (21 Mai 2017 às 19:56)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu muito nublado, vendaval de sueste e a 1ª noite tropical do ano.

Máxima: 22.3ºC
mínima: 20.1ºC

Fóia, o local mais frio do país, com apenas 13.9ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mai 2017 às 21:21)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não tenho dados concretos para sustentar o que vou dizer, mas da-me impressão que nos ultimos dois anos temos tido muitos mais eventos de lestada, fora no verão, e com isso provoca registos impressionantes de temperatura. Por exemplo onde vivo estão ocorrer umas festividades, na noite de dia 19 esteve sempre 13/14ºC, ontem com a lestada a temperatura andou nos 25/26ºC. É incrivel que de uma noite possa ocorrer tamanha diferença, a lestada está cada vez mais constante e potente, dá que pensar. No palco até referiram em tom brincadeira, que estava uma estranha noite de Agosto. Hoje à meia noite a estação da Praia do Guincho registou 27,1ºC, não acho normal.
> Desculpem o offtopic.


Exato, não há dados que concluam se os eventos de lestada têm aumentado nos últimos anos ou não mas não há duvidas que no ano passado foi incrível, raros foram os dias em que aparecia nortada para aliviar um pouco a situação. Essa diferença que referiste, no dia em que esteve 13/14ºC talvez o vento ou estava nulo ou havia nortada, já no dia a seguir havia lestada. Tal como disse à uns dias no tópico da Monitorização do clima de Portugal, o vento de leste é tudo menos bom para nós, este ano por exemplo, nas poucas vezes que choveu, nos dias a seguir havia sempre vento de leste, ou seja, pouca diferença vinha fazer a chuva. Aqui no interior, durante o dia o vento de leste no verão faz com que a temperatura não suba tanto mas no litoral disparam estrondosamente, a sorte é que a nortada está presente grande parte do verão.


----------



## joralentejano (21 Mai 2017 às 21:24)

Boas,
O sol ainda apareceu e a temperatura ainda chegou quase aos 30ºC. Notável aumento da poeirada ao longo do dia. 
Máx: *29,3ºC*
Min: *19,6ºC*

Agora estão* 21,4ºC *e 65% de HR. finalmente alguma humidade.


----------



## joselamego (21 Mai 2017 às 21:30)

Boas,
Dia quente , de tarde apareceu o sol e a temperatura subiu até os 30°C
Agora estão 20,4°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (22 Mai 2017 às 00:35)

Boa noite ,
Dentro casa estão 25,3°C
Na rua estão 19,8°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Hitchens (22 Mai 2017 às 13:03)

23ºC
Hum. relativa: 57%, Pressão: 1017,0mb, vento praticamente nulo.
Muitas poeiras em suspensão, fruto do vento forte (SE) durante todo o dia de ontem.


----------



## joselamego (22 Mai 2017 às 14:06)

Boa tarde ,
Céu por nuvens altas 
T.minima de 18,6°C
T.atual de 27°C


Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (22 Mai 2017 às 18:23)

Boas,
Dia abafado e com muita poeira. Amanhã terei um novo recorde de temperatura máxima e será muito provavelmente acima dos 35ºC. 
Máx: *28,8ºC*
Min: *16,9ºC*

Agora estão *27,1ºC*


----------



## joselamego (22 Mai 2017 às 19:03)

Boas,
Céu limpo de tarde 
Máxima de 30°C
Amanhã deverá ser o dia mais quente desta ainda primavera, estão previstos 37°C
Vai ser assar!
Agora estão 29°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (23 Mai 2017 às 12:43)

Impressionante, Amareleja ás 11h seguia com *32,2ºC!* Grande fornalha aquela zona do Alentejo.


----------



## joselamego (23 Mai 2017 às 14:05)

Boa tarde,
Dia super quente
Mínima de 15°C
Estão a esta hora 34,5 °C
Nem se aguenta na rua, transpiro por todo o lado !

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mai 2017 às 14:32)

joselamego disse:


> Boa tarde,
> Dia super quente
> Mínima de 15°C
> Estão a esta hora 34,5 °C
> ...


Prepara-te para quando qualquer dia chegar aos 40ºC


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mai 2017 às 14:34)

Boas,
Por aqui o dia segue bastante quente mas o vento de leste constante está a impedir uma subida mais rápida. Se não fosse isso as temperaturas atingiriam valores muito mais elevados. 
Sigo então com *34,2ºC *(atual máxima diária e anual).


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Mai 2017 às 14:44)

criz0r disse:


> Impressionante, Amareleja ás 11h seguia com *32,2ºC!* Grande fornalha aquela zona do Alentejo.



Não eram 11horas, eram 12 horas, tens que somar sempre uma hora. 
De qualquer dos modos sem duvida que calor,grandes registos


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mai 2017 às 15:57)

*35,7ºC *


----------



## joselamego (23 Mai 2017 às 16:26)

joralentejano disse:


> Prepara-te para quando qualquer dia chegar aos 40ºC


Obrigado Joralentejano, já estive na Amareleja e Beja e conheço as temperaturas de 40 ou mais!

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (23 Mai 2017 às 17:26)

Vendas novas 
36,6° = CALOR

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mai 2017 às 17:30)

Mais uma nova máxima do ano 
Máx: *36,3ºC*
Min: *14,2ºC
*
Agora estão *35,9ºC*


----------



## joselamego (23 Mai 2017 às 20:52)

Boa noite,
Máxima desta ainda  primavera
37,5°C, nem ao sol se podiar estar!
T.atual de 27,7°C
Esta abafado, já estou a imaginar a quente noite ...
Vento de leste

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## guimeixen (23 Mai 2017 às 21:06)

Alguns relâmpagos detetados perto de Faro:


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Mai 2017 às 22:44)

Boas, por aqui, já choveu pouco mas choveu. Amanhã, deve estar tudo castanho. 

Falta ali, qualquer ignição, que ela vinha direitinha para mim e morreu.


----------



## joralentejano (23 Mai 2017 às 23:32)

*20,5ºC* por aqui neste momento com vento nulo, que alivio.


----------



## joselamego (23 Mai 2017 às 23:33)

22,4°C por aqui neste momento 
Sem vento 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (24 Mai 2017 às 01:12)

E já choveu um bocadinho por Manta Rota, Altura e Tavira também... 

Relâmpagos a Sul e Sueste.. começam agora a desvanecer.


----------



## joselamego (24 Mai 2017 às 09:12)

Bons dias,
Céu limpo
Mínima de 18°C
T.atual de 22,4°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Mai 2017 às 14:21)

Boas,
Mais um dia quente, sigo com *30.0ºc*, a máxima de ontem ficou-se pelos* 32.6ºc.*
Algumas nuvens altas no céu.


----------



## criz0r (24 Mai 2017 às 17:06)

Céu a ficar "engraçado" em Sagres,


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mai 2017 às 18:05)

Boas,
Células que estão a surgir em Espanha já são visíveis daqui apesar da poeirada. O pouco que chover vai ser só barro.
Muito calor e está mais abafado do que ontem. 
Máx: *36,1ºC*
Min: *15,9ºC*

Agora estão *35,3ºC*


----------



## joselamego (24 Mai 2017 às 18:08)

Boas,
Céu com algumas células visíveis que vem do interior , ou seja de vendas novas para Montemor o novo ...
Máxima de 35,5°C


Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Hitchens (24 Mai 2017 às 18:27)

Reconhecem-se ao longe - e com dificuldade - as células em rápido desenvolvimento a SE de Portalegre. 
EDIT: o movimento aparenta ser SE/NW. Wishcast.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mai 2017 às 18:44)

Começa a ficar interessante a SE  espero que se continuem a desenvolver para ter festival durante a noite porque as saudades já apertam.


----------



## Hitchens (24 Mai 2017 às 19:54)

Primeiras rajadas de vento e primeiros roncos. Em aproximação.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mai 2017 às 19:54)

Célula muito interessante perto do Redondo, a SE de Estremoz:


----------



## Prof BioGeo (24 Mai 2017 às 19:55)

Eis o aspeto das células que andam por Espanha (ou será mesmo a que está pelo distrito de Évora), vistas a partir de Moura. _Overshooting top_?


----------



## Prof BioGeo (24 Mai 2017 às 20:26)

O cenário agora é este:


----------



## joselamego (24 Mai 2017 às 20:32)

Agora o final do dia em vendas novas 
Te.atual de 27°C
1° Foto do lado em direção ao Montijo 
2 e 3° Fotos do lado interior, em direção a Montemor o Novo...











Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## trepkos (24 Mai 2017 às 20:37)

Cenário incrível para os lados do Redondo/Alandroal.


----------



## trepkos (24 Mai 2017 às 20:40)

Pena que não chegue cá.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mai 2017 às 20:42)

Estremoz: intensa trovoada seca desde as 19h50. Como não observo raios, presumo que as descargas eléctricas sejam quase todas entre nuvens..  Temperatura a oscilar entre os 29 e os 31 ºC.


----------



## Hitchens (24 Mai 2017 às 20:43)

Off topic: gosto tanto de viver aqui.


----------



## joselamego (24 Mai 2017 às 20:50)

Mais duas fotos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## trepkos (24 Mai 2017 às 20:51)

Vai passar tudo ao lado de Évora, para variar.

Apesar de estar a 30 km da célula não consigo avistar raios.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mai 2017 às 20:51)

Atenção a uma nova célula que surgiu recentemente sobre a zona de Juromenha e que se desloca para norte/noroeste.. Tem muita actividade eléctrica e no radar de reflectividade atravessa quase toda a troposfera. Possibilidade de chuvas muito fortes e queda de granizo...


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mai 2017 às 20:53)

Uma bela animação deste final de tarde bem instável em algumas partes do baixo Alentejo.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mai 2017 às 20:56)

Estremoz: já chove moderadamente e agora muitas descargas eléctricas para leste/sueste... 2 ou 3 raios por segundo.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mai 2017 às 21:01)

Oh well...


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Mai 2017 às 21:18)

Relâmpagos frequentes por aqui


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mai 2017 às 21:20)




----------



## trepkos (24 Mai 2017 às 21:20)

Que extraordinário aparato eléctrico das células do interior!


----------



## Hitchens (24 Mai 2017 às 21:20)

Actividade elétrica constante e quase estacionária no eixo Redondo/ Estremoz. Descargas intranuvem. Belíssimas.


----------



## Prof BioGeo (24 Mai 2017 às 21:24)

Incrível a cadência de relâmpagos gerados pelas células que tenho a norte... infelizmente a iluminação da rua degrada bastante o espetáculo deste festival... é um cenário fantástico: horizonte desimpedido, vejo o topo das células e as nuvens (gigantes) ficam brilhantemente iluminadas a cada 2 ou 3 segundos! Estou a cerca de 100 km, em linha reta, da ação principal


----------



## trepkos (24 Mai 2017 às 21:27)

Sim, há uma cadência bastante elevada, parece uma discoteca!


----------



## PedroMAR (24 Mai 2017 às 21:30)




----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mai 2017 às 21:31)

Foto tirada em Juromenha:




Foto de Nuno Mendes


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mai 2017 às 21:32)

Simplesmente brutal isto por aqui


----------



## joselamego (24 Mai 2017 às 21:34)

Aqui vendas novas não há trovoada, infelizmente ...as células estão longe .
Fico feliz pelos amigos do interior alentejano 
T.atual aqui de 26°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## trepkos (24 Mai 2017 às 21:35)

Que frustrante ver tudo a 30/40 km daqui e não vir NADA para cá, calha sempre aos mesmos...


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mai 2017 às 21:37)




----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mai 2017 às 21:41)

A qualidade não é nada de jeito, mas dá para ter uma ideia da frequência das DEAs.


----------



## guimeixen (24 Mai 2017 às 21:42)

Que quantidate enorme de relâmpagos. 2049 detetados desde as 21h, 1659 entre as 20h e as 21h para um total de 3708!


----------



## trepkos (24 Mai 2017 às 21:44)

Já se vai ouvindo qualquer coisa ao longe, mas passa tudo ao lado.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Mai 2017 às 21:46)

Grande festival eléctrico! os relâmpagos " rasgam" o céu.
Nem 1 pingo até ao momento.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mai 2017 às 21:50)

Frequencia incrivel, pareces que entramos nos EUA  Chuva tem sido pouca mas o vento tem estado fortíssimo, à pouco na rua entrou-me pó para os olhos devido a um remoinho. Mais parecia que se estava a formar um tornado.


----------



## Davidmpb (24 Mai 2017 às 21:52)

Vou ter de desligar o computador, os relâmpagos são bastante frequentes, á muito que não via isto


----------



## trepkos (24 Mai 2017 às 21:52)

Vocês ai pra cima estão com sorte!


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mai 2017 às 21:53)

A intensidade das descargas eléctricas mantem-se na ordem das 2 a 3 por segundo... mas já bastante longe de Estremoz (sueste, leste e nordeste).


----------



## joselamego (24 Mai 2017 às 21:54)

Tirem fotos amigos do interior alentejano...queremos fotos! Queremos fotos!✓

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Hitchens (24 Mai 2017 às 21:56)

trepkos disse:


> Que frustrante ver tudo a 30/40 km daqui e não vir NADA para cá, calha sempre aos mesmos...


Parece-me que estas chegam aí. Há desenvolvimento no sentido SW.


----------



## trepkos (24 Mai 2017 às 22:01)

Hitchens disse:


> Parece-me que estas chegam aí. Há desenvolvimento no sentido SW.



Só o topo das células chega aqui, elas estão a ir SENW.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Mai 2017 às 22:03)

Portalegre:


----------



## Hitchens (24 Mai 2017 às 22:07)

trepkos disse:


> Só o topo das células chega aqui, elas estão a ir SENW.


Se me permitires um toque de egoísmo, espero que tenhas razão.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mai 2017 às 22:07)

A célula mais intensa já está do lado de lá da serra mas continua a trovejar bem!  Chove fraco.
Tenho várias fotos destas células ao longo do dia, apenas nao consigo tirar fotos aos raios porque a máquina não tem o material necessário para tal.


----------



## trepkos (24 Mai 2017 às 22:11)

Hitchens disse:


> Se me permitires um toque de egoísmo, espero que tenhas razão.



Ela de facto está a expandir para SW mas duvido que chegue cá, parece-me que está a crescer demais... tá aqui está-se a esfumar...


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mai 2017 às 22:12)

Rajadas de vento fortíssimas que parece que levam a janela. WOW


----------



## Hitchens (24 Mai 2017 às 22:17)

trepkos disse:


> Ela de facto está a expandir para SW mas duvido que chegue cá, parece-me que está a crescer demais... tá aqui está-se a esfumar...


O CAPE não está mau de todo.


----------



## Deore (24 Mai 2017 às 22:19)

Aqui pelo concelho de Redondo o vento está moderado. Muito relâmpago! Espero que não passe disto...


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mai 2017 às 22:20)

Uma dúvida, só se podem colocar vídeos no fórum através do youtube?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mai 2017 às 22:25)

A célula está com ~120km de diâmetro


----------



## trepkos (24 Mai 2017 às 22:26)

Dou por encerrado o evento à distância por aqui, já não se vê nada.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mai 2017 às 22:30)

Nem tinha noção do tamanho e severidade dessa célula. Agora que não estou em Portalegre, só estou a receber relatos. 

Vento forte por Portalegre, 60 km/h de rajada, devido à célula. Subida de 3 hPa!


----------



## PedroMAR (24 Mai 2017 às 22:31)

- AVISOS AMARELO -

   PRECIPITAÇÃO

Nos distritos de SANTARÉM, PORTALEGRE e ÉVORA 
Entre as 22:00UTC  24.05.2017 e as 01:00UTC  25.05.2017

Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e trovoada, acompanhado de rajadas de vento forte.


----------



## trepkos (24 Mai 2017 às 22:32)

SpiderVV disse:


> Nem tinha noção do tamanho e severidade dessa célula. Agora que não estou em Portalegre, só estou a receber relatos.
> 
> Vento forte por Portalegre, 60 km/h de rajada, devido à célula. Subida de 3 hPa!



Tens azar, agora é que acontece lá tudo.

Mas ainda dura? Eu já não vejo nada.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mai 2017 às 22:41)

Ora bem, deixo as fotos que fui tirando ao longo do desenvolvimento destas fantásticas células. 
Começou por ser isto:








Ainda apareceram uns timidos mammatus:




Ao pôr do sol:








Céu extremamente negro no horizonte, era assustador:




Ainda apanhei este raio:




E este relâmpago até me encadeou e refletiu no curso de água. 




Foi fantástico, muito bom para matar saudades destes dias. 


trepkos disse:


> Tens azar, agora é que acontece lá tudo.
> 
> Mas ainda dura? Eu já não vejo nada.


Pouca frequência, as células já estão a morrer e o pouco que se vê já está a norte de Portalegre.


----------



## trepkos (24 Mai 2017 às 22:42)

Pois, bem me parecia que já estavam a morrer, fica para a próxima então.


----------



## Hitchens (24 Mai 2017 às 22:43)

Deu para arregalar os olhos. Não chegou para regar o jardim.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mai 2017 às 22:46)

trepkos disse:


> Tens azar, agora é que acontece lá tudo.
> 
> Mas ainda dura? Eu já não vejo nada.


Mesmo de Portalegre ainda se vê alguma atividade, pelos vistos, para o lado da Serra de São Mamede.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mai 2017 às 22:47)

Observações da EMA de Portalegre:


----------



## Thomar (24 Mai 2017 às 22:50)

Boas noites! Agora trovoadaa oeste de Ponte de Sôr! Não consigo no sítio onde estou ver as descargas só os flashes.
Provêm daquela linha de células que começaram em Mora e já chegam ao Sardoal.
Não tenho o espectáculo/euromilhões  que tiveram os nossos colegas mais perto de Espanha mas ainda acertei em 2 números e uma estrela... 
Temperatura actual ainda de *+26ºC*, vento em geral fraco por vezes moderado com rajadas.

EDIT: Só flashes a oeste!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mai 2017 às 22:53)

Animação de radar desde o nascimento da célula:


----------



## Thomar (24 Mai 2017 às 23:07)

Que brutalidade  a quantidade de flashes em tão pouco tempo e sempre a roncar (longe) nunca vi nada assim!  
Já ponho videos.


----------



## trepkos (24 Mai 2017 às 23:07)

Thomar disse:


> Que brutalidade de flashes nunca vi nada assim!
> Já ponho videos.


Aproveita que hoje estão boas.


----------



## Thomar (24 Mai 2017 às 23:17)

E continua agora a sul já com uns belos roncos. 
P.S. Chuva só uns pingos


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mai 2017 às 23:19)

Pela minha estação continua o vento forte. Parece que a célula tem um prolongado estado de maturidade, sempre quando eu não estou aí.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mai 2017 às 23:19)

Intensificou bastante nos últimos 15 minutos.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Mai 2017 às 23:22)

PedroMAR disse:


> - AVISOS AMARELO - PRECIPITAÇÃO Nos distritos de SANTARÉM, PORTALEGRE e ÉVORA
> Entre as 22:00UTC  24.05.2017 e as 01:00UTC  25.05.2017 Aguaceiros por vezes fortes e trovoada, acompanhado de rajadas de vento forte.



O foco da instabilidade segue para norte/nordeste, pelo que as áreas provavelmente de maior instabilidade irão localizando-se cada vez mais a norte... O ano passado no verão (?) ocorreu uma situação semelhante destas, com o início da instabilidade no Alentejo, tendo terminado já muito para lá de Coimbra (entre Coimbra e o Porto).


----------



## guimeixen (24 Mai 2017 às 23:22)

Acho que se intensificou com a interação com a outflow boundary da célula que estava em dissipação em Portalegre. Nota-se um grande arco com intensidade mínima no radar a deslocar-se mais ou menos para NW e quando chega às células elas explodem.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mai 2017 às 23:28)




----------



## joralentejano (24 Mai 2017 às 23:29)

Não estão a imaginar a ventania por aqui  que autêntica loucura! Leva tudo pela frente. Chove com bastante intensidade neste momento também.  relâmpagos a W/NW.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mai 2017 às 23:31)

Tens razão, rajada de 65 km/h mesmo agora em Portalegre. O centro deste evento anda por aí.


----------



## Thomar (24 Mai 2017 às 23:32)

Chove bem por aqui! Videos só mais tarde, porque agora é aproveitar  para ver um género de trovoada que nunca vi.


----------



## trepkos (24 Mai 2017 às 23:32)

joralentejano disse:


> Não estão a imaginar a ventania por aqui  que autêntica loucura! Leva tudo pela frente. Chove com bastante intensidade neste momento também.  relâmpagos a W/NW.


Bah, aqui nunca há nada.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mai 2017 às 23:34)

66 km/h, vento em intensificação. A quanta inveja eu tenho de vocês agora.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mai 2017 às 23:37)

75 km/h registados agora.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Mai 2017 às 23:39)

*79 km/h.*


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mai 2017 às 23:44)

Relâmpagos e trovões novamente.
A ventania louca e a chuva permanecem, isto está-me a fazer lembrar o gong...pode parece estranho, mas é verdade, as portas e janelas abanam por todo o lado.  imagino na zona alta da vila...


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Mai 2017 às 23:46)

guimeixen disse:


> Acho que se intensificou com a interação com a outflow boundary da célula que estava em dissipação em Portalegre. Nota-se um grande arco com intensidade mínima no radar a deslocar-se mais ou menos para NW e quando chega às células elas explodem.



Aqui está o que dizes, num post da página do @ecobcg 


Caso o gif não funcione:


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mai 2017 às 23:54)

Pronto, já se estava mesmo que isto ia dar problemas...já voaram duas telhas (provisórias) de um telhado de uma obra em frente a casa...ninguém esperava esta loucura.  e só não caem árvores porque a terra está dura.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Mai 2017 às 23:56)

@SpiderVV a tua estação já regista 90km/h de rajada  o vento está louco nesta zona...
A sirene dos bombeiros já toca....


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Mai 2017 às 00:01)

3 ocorrências de quedas de árvores no site da ANPC:


----------



## Thomar (25 Mai 2017 às 00:01)

joralentejano disse:


> @SpiderVV a tua estação já regista 90km/h de rajada  o vento está louco nesta zona...
> A sirene dos bombeiros já toca....


Impressionante o vento aí em Portalegre, aqui volta a soprar fraco, bem diferente.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mai 2017 às 00:02)

joralentejano disse:


> @SpiderVV a tua estação já regista 90km/h de rajada  o vento está louco nesta zona...
> A sirene dos bombeiros já toca....


Estava a ver isso mesmo agora. Ainda anda nos oitentas. O centro da coisa está ali mesmo, todo o outflow/gust front da célula está a cobrir aquela zona.


----------



## vamm (25 Mai 2017 às 00:07)

Um noite na casa dos 20C  e cheia de espectaculo a N/NE


----------



## joralentejano (25 Mai 2017 às 00:13)

SpiderVV disse:


> Estava a ver isso mesmo agora. Ainda anda nos oitentas. O centro da coisa está ali mesmo, todo o outflow/gust front da célula está a cobrir aquela zona.


Isto é repentino, ficou nulo de repente e agora volta a soprar fortíssimo. Enfim, já foi o suficiente para fazer estragos...


----------



## Thomar (25 Mai 2017 às 00:14)

Para abrir o apetite deixo aqui 2 vídeos do início, a qualidade é fraca (máquina velha + noite + poluição luminosa) mas julgo que dá para ter uma ideia.
Amanhã ponho mais.


----------



## vamm (25 Mai 2017 às 00:23)

Thomar disse:


> Para abrir o apetite deixo aqui 2 vídeos do início, a qualidade é fraca (máquina velha + noite + poluição luminosa) mas julgo dá para ter uma ideia.
> Amanhã ponho mais.



Essas marotas são raras!
Lembro-me de no ano passado (ou no outro?!) acordei às 6h da manhã com um barulho horrivel e ao olhar pela janela parecia fogo de artificio. Eram tantos, mas tantos relampagos que nem despegava.

Só houve uma vez, há muitos anos, que uma bela trovoada estava na zona de Sines e o cheiro a enxofre era insuportável! Mas o festival de luzes era brutal!!!


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mai 2017 às 00:28)

Mais uma rajada de 87 km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mai 2017 às 00:32)

A noite tem sido de vento moderado com rajadas de sueste...

*Registos do final da tarde e início da noite... *


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mai 2017 às 00:34)

Na Proteção Civil já consta uma ocorrência de quedas de estruturas temporárias ou móveis em Portalegre... 76 km/h.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mai 2017 às 00:45)

Gráfico de pressão vs rajada:






Pressão diária:





Vento diário:


----------



## MSantos (25 Mai 2017 às 00:46)

Que animação por terras alentejanas! 

Bons registos e bons seguimentos, parabéns aos contemplados!


----------



## Gerofil (25 Mai 2017 às 01:10)

Por Estremoz o céu limpou e o vento tornou-se quase nulo...

Continua muito intensa a trovoada para noroeste.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Mai 2017 às 01:20)

Parece que a trovoada volta a ver-se de Portalegre. Relâmpagos e raios a SW e W.


----------



## Thomar (25 Mai 2017 às 07:30)

Bom dia! Deito-me ao som de trovoada chuva e acordo com e chuva!
Temperatura actual de *+20,4ºC* e vento fraco!


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Mai 2017 às 09:47)

Boas,
Bela trovoada ontem, até fez lembrar as de antigamente.
Ainda caiu granizo durante a noite, a chuva rendeu 6.4mm.
Neste momento tudo calmo, céu pouco nublado mas já são visíveis nuvens de desenvolvimento, está bastante abafado.


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Mai 2017 às 10:31)

Esta noite em Marvão, Portalegre:


----------



## joselamego (25 Mai 2017 às 10:42)

Bons dias,
Céu limpo 
T.minima de 18°C
T.atual de 27°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Hitchens (25 Mai 2017 às 15:10)

29,5º C
Hum. relativa: 27%; Pressão: 1013,0mb
Vento variável com rajadas moderadas. Alguns cirrus dispersos.
Sinais de instabilidade demasiado remotos face ao _timeframe_ do aviso amarelo.


----------



## Hitchens (25 Mai 2017 às 17:08)

Cluster de células em rápido desenvolvimento, da mesmíssima maternidade espanhola de ontem (SE de Portalegre). Não consegui perceber ainda a orientação do deslocamento.

EDIT: SE/NW. Basicamente, trata-se de uma reposição do espectáculo de ontem no Alentejo Norte e Central; para os que perderam ou acharam fraquinho.
EDIT 2: Perderam força. Hoje já não haverá nada a reportar.


----------



## joselamego (25 Mai 2017 às 17:50)

Céu limpo 
Máxima de 34,5°C : calor 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Mai 2017 às 19:09)

Hitchens disse:


> Cluster de células em rápido desenvolvimento, da mesmíssima maternidade espanhola de ontem (SE de Portalegre). Não consegui perceber ainda a orientação do deslocamento.
> 
> EDIT: SE/NW. Basicamente, trata-se de uma reposição do espectáculo de ontem no Alentejo Norte e Central; para os que perderam ou acharam fraquinho.
> EDIT 2: Perderam força. Hoje já não haverá nada a reportar.


Sim parece que hoje não virá nada, tirando a instabilidade de madrugada não houve mais nada, o céu esteve limpo quase todo o dia por aqui.
São situações sempre difíceis de prever.


----------



## trepkos (25 Mai 2017 às 19:10)

Depois de um final de tarde de ontem animado as trovoadas mudaram-se para Espanha.

Venha o próximo (esperemos que não leve mais 1 ano).

Fica só o calor e o sol.


----------



## algarvio1980 (25 Mai 2017 às 19:35)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e muita poeira. 

Máxima: 24.7ºC
mínima: 19.2ºC

Não percebo, o aviso amarelo para o Algarve, bem fora do contexto.


----------



## Agreste (25 Mai 2017 às 22:03)

dia de verão... não temos máximas de 35ºC mas as noites já são tropicais.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Mai 2017 às 22:43)

Foto desta madrugada, em Montemor-o-Novo:


----------



## joralentejano (25 Mai 2017 às 23:20)

Boas,
Por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo e muita poeirada, a chuva de ontem sujou os carros todos. A ventania de ontem deixou muitas marcas, em árvores, muitos ramos caíram e algumas árvores também, e sinais de trânsito. Enfim, foi uma loucura. Segundo o que me disseram, a chuva causou inundações na fábrica da Delta em Campo Maior, acredito que em muitos locais tenha descarregado bem. Quando lançam os alertas é quando não acontece nada, tal como hoje, e ontem que não esperava nada de especial parecia que estava nos EUA.  Compreende-se perfeitamente pois estas coisas são extremamente difíceis de prever. 
A noite segue calma com* 23,5ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (26 Mai 2017 às 01:42)

Apanhado de quarta-feira, por volta das 21h00, a partir de Estremoz e voltado para leste

Gerofil


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mai 2017 às 10:33)

Boas,
Mudança radical do tempo pelo Alto Alentejo, o dia começou com céu limpo e o sol estava a aquecer bem, entretanto entraram bastantes nuvens baixas estando neste momento o céu nublado. Está fresco, que bem sabe.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Mai 2017 às 10:47)

Boas,
Por aqui o céu também está encoberto por nuvens baixas, contrariando as previsões, boa frescura para arejar as casas.
O vento é fraco.


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Mai 2017 às 10:48)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Por aqui o dia foi de céu limpo e muita poeirada, a chuva de ontem sujou os carros todos. A ventania de ontem deixou muitas marcas, em árvores, muitos ramos caíram e algumas árvores também, e sinais de trânsito. Enfim, foi uma loucura. Segundo o que me disseram, a chuva causou inundações na fábrica da Delta em Campo Maior, acredito que em muitos locais tenha descarregado bem. Quando lançam os alertas é quando não acontece nada, tal como hoje, e ontem que não esperava nada de especial parecia que estava nos EUA.  Compreende-se perfeitamente pois estas coisas são extremamente difíceis de prever.
> A noite segue calma com* 23,5ºC*


Em Marvão, a trovoada chegou a queimar alguns aparelhos...


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mai 2017 às 11:10)

Davidmpb disse:


> Em Marvão, a trovoada chegou a queimar alguns aparelhos...


Eu também tive de desligar o computador e outros aparelhos porque tive receio, as descargas era constantes, mas felizmente não aconteceu nada. Antigamente, a luz ia abaixo com qualquer trovoadazinha, mas naquela noite a luz praticamente nem piscou mesmo com a trovoada por cima da zona. O reforço dos últimos anos no concelho tem valido a pena. As trovoadas são cada vez menos frequentes mas quando aparecem é em força. A muitas pessoas mais velhas fez lembrar os tempos de antigamente em que quase todos os dias apareciam boas trovoadas nesta altura.


----------



## Hitchens (26 Mai 2017 às 11:39)

Manhã quase perfeita (continua a faltar chuva) por aqui.
19,6ºC
Hum. relativa: 78%; Pressão: 1014,0mb.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mai 2017 às 11:45)

Hitchens disse:


> Manhã quase perfeita (continua a faltar chuva) por aqui.
> 19,6ºC
> Hum. relativa: 78%; Pressão: 1014,0mb.


Podia-se manter assim o dia todo que não havia problema. Era menos um dia de calor infernal. Na há melhor do que este ar fresquinho depois de dias e dias abafados. É mesmo pena, faltar a chuva.


----------



## joselamego (26 Mai 2017 às 11:50)

Bons dias amigos,
Hoje um dia fresquinho , que bem que sabe...
Céu nublado e temperatura atual de 18°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (26 Mai 2017 às 14:29)

Que alegria de estado de tempo 
Nem está sol, nem chuva. Nem calor, nem frio. Está a porra de um céu nublado, esbranquiçado e tanta poeira no ar que acabo de limpar o vidro do carro e ele já está cheio de terra 

Ahhh e a chuva de ontem não chegou! Vou mandar uma carta ao S.Pedro a dizer para ele tomar os comprimidos. Realmente não temos os 30C de ontem, mas temos uns 22C abafados que é ainda melhor


----------



## joselamego (26 Mai 2017 às 16:07)

Boas, 
Agora o céu abriu, está limpo...
T.atual de 25°C
......................
Vou até Beja, a casa de um amigo...


Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Prof BioGeo (26 Mai 2017 às 16:34)

Por aqui (Moura) continua tudo encoberto e uma calor húmido muito desagradável...


----------



## Davidmpb (26 Mai 2017 às 17:18)

Por aqui, o céu abriu por volta da hora do almoço, o sol até queima por causa da humidade.


----------



## joselamego (26 Mai 2017 às 18:59)

Por Beja céu encoberto ,abafado 
T.atual de 24°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Mai 2017 às 20:37)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e sem sol. Que pasmaceira de tempo...  Nem uma trovoada nadinha... 

Máxima: 21.9ºC
mínima: 19.7ºC


----------



## joralentejano (26 Mai 2017 às 21:44)

Boas,
De manhã esteve fresco mas mal o sol começou a espreitar durante a tarde ficou extremamente abafado graças à humidade. 
Máx: *25,4ºC*
Min: *17,7ºC
*
Agora já se sente uma bela brisa fresquinha  com *21,3ºC*


----------



## joselamego (26 Mai 2017 às 21:47)

Boas,.
Céu encoberto por Beja
T.atual de 24°C
Corre algum vento

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (27 Mai 2017 às 00:10)

Céu encoberto 
T.atual de 17°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Hitchens (27 Mai 2017 às 13:21)

O IPMA exclui possibilidade de chuva para hoje. Ambos radar e satélite identificam um fluxo SW/NE a entrar agora na península de Setúbal. Tudo virga?


----------



## SpiderVV (27 Mai 2017 às 13:24)

Hitchens disse:


> O IPMA exclui possibilidade de chuva para hoje. Ambos radar e satélite identificam um fluxo SW/NE a entrar agora na península de Setúbal. Tudo virga?


Sim, basta olhar o perfil vertical.


----------



## joralentejano (27 Mai 2017 às 13:56)

Boas,
Dia fresco e com céu nublado. 
Estão *23,7ºC *e o vento é fraco.


----------



## joselamego (27 Mai 2017 às 14:29)

Boas,
Ainda por Beja
Céu encoberto 
Mínima de 17°C
T.atual de 26°C
........................
Logo regresso a Vendas Novas 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (27 Mai 2017 às 20:58)

Boas,
Dia agradável mas as poucas vezes que o sol apareceu queimava bem, ainda bem que foram poucas.
Máx:* 25,3ºC*
Min: *16,4ºC*

Agora estão *22,9ºC* e o céu vai ficando mais carregado, amanhã de manhã espero apenas chuviscos, aliás não se prevê nada para além disso. O facto de estar mais fresquinho vale tudo.


----------



## joselamego (28 Mai 2017 às 00:49)

Boa noite ,
Já em vendas novas 
Infelizmente só até final julho, porque acaba meu contrato e vou para o norte...
Temperatura atual de 19°C
Fresco e céu encoberto 


Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (28 Mai 2017 às 15:31)

Boas,
Mais uma dia de céu nublado. A pouca chuva que cair em Portugal vai ser a norte de Lisboa, entretanto as nuvens que passaram por aqui sem deixar nada formaram uma bela linha de instabilidade em Espanha, enfim. Na quarta-feira só houve festa por aqui porque as células se formaram em Espanha e vieram nesta direção 
Estão *24,2ºC* e o vento é fraco.


----------



## joselamego (28 Mai 2017 às 15:32)

Boa tarde ,
Depois de uma manhã encoberta , agora está algum sol 
T.minima de 15°C
Estão 24°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## vamm (28 Mai 2017 às 18:18)

Chuva 0 - 1 Fresquinho
Já mereciamos este resultado


----------



## joralentejano (28 Mai 2017 às 21:35)

Boas,
As nuvens da desgraçada frente vão-se dissipando no horizonte, vale pelo fresco. 
Estão *20,3ºC *


----------



## joselamego (28 Mai 2017 às 22:27)

Chove neste momento 
Surpresa!!!!!
T.atual de 18°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## chispe (28 Mai 2017 às 22:31)

Está a chover em faro e nenhuma app diz que está a chover ou que ia chover - faro city


----------



## Zulo (29 Mai 2017 às 00:38)

chispe disse:


> Está a chover em faro e nenhuma app diz que está a chover ou que ia chover - faro city


Comigo foi igual. A chover à duas horas e a app a dizer que estava sol.. (com actualização a cada 15m)


----------



## Hitchens (29 Mai 2017 às 10:39)

18.4ºC
Hum. relativa: 83%; Pressão: 1017,0mb.
Chuva fraca/chuvisco nos últimos 20 minutos (conseguem ler a excitação/entusiasmo?).


----------



## joselamego (29 Mai 2017 às 14:10)

De madrugada chuviscou 
Acumulado de 1,5 mm
T.minima de 14°C
T.atual de 21°C
Céu temporariamente nublado 

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (29 Mai 2017 às 21:42)

Boas,
Já vem um pouco tarde mas aqui fica esta foto da trovoada que se abateu na zona na passada quarta-feira, fantástica vista 
__________
O dia por aqui foi de céu por vezes muito nublado e mais uma vez fresco mas quando o sol aparecia queimava bem.
Agora estão *19,9ºC* com vento fraco de NW e céu limpo.


----------



## joselamego (29 Mai 2017 às 22:20)

Boa noite,
Dia com nuvens e algum sol
T.máxima de 23°C
T.atual de 17,9°C
O acumulado ficou pelos 1,5 mm

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## Agreste (29 Mai 2017 às 22:26)

a estação do IPMA de Faro está fora de combate... esperemos que esteja ligada no momento em que o calor começar a entrar.


----------



## chispe (29 Mai 2017 às 22:47)

Boas 
Alguém me sabe dizer como tenho acesso aos dados da estação de faro?
Obrigado


----------



## Agreste (29 Mai 2017 às 23:14)

http://www.meteociel.fr/temps-reel/obs_villes.php?code2=8554&jour2=29&mois2=4&annee2=2017&envoyer=OK


----------



## joralentejano (30 Mai 2017 às 08:53)

Bom dia,
O dia começa com nevoeiro, coisa que já não se via à algum tempo. Entretanto por Portalegre, na zona alta da cidade não há nada, como é habitual a serra serve de escudo anti-nevoeiro. Temperatura agradável!


----------



## Davidmpb (30 Mai 2017 às 09:34)

joralentejano disse:


> Bom dia,
> O dia começa com nevoeiro, coisa que já não se via à algum tempo. Entretanto por Portalegre, na zona alta da cidade não há nada, como é habitual a serra serve de escudo anti-nevoeiro. Temperatura agradável!


Isso depende do sítio, aqui também o dia acordou com nevoeiro e bastante humidade, entretanto já levantou.
Espera-se um dia de sol e temperatura amena.


----------



## joselamego (30 Mai 2017 às 21:07)

Boa noite ,
Dia de sol
Mínima de 13°C
Máxima de 27°C
Atual de 20°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## algarvio1980 (30 Mai 2017 às 23:07)

Agreste disse:


> a estação do IPMA de Faro está fora de combate... esperemos que esteja ligada no momento em que o calor começar a entrar.



Se for como há uns anos atrás, que não tivemos dados de precipitação durante largos meses, lá para o Natal, pode ser. 

Por aqui, o final de tarde já foi quentinho, característico da desgraçada da nortada, oh leste volta rápido que estás perdoado. 

Máxima: 27.7ºC
mínima: 17.7ºC


----------



## Hitchens (31 Mai 2017 às 13:47)

29ºC
Humidade relativa: 41%
Pressão atm: 1015.9 mb
Os últimos dias ficam marcados por nevoeiro cerrado (até ca. 10:30). A diferença para hoje é a acumulação desta humidade a leste, o que pode resultar em alguns aguaceiros pontuais, ao final da tarde, na faixa interior.


----------



## joralentejano (31 Mai 2017 às 15:34)

Boas,
Mais um dia que começou com algum nevoeiro. A tarde segue quente e com muitas nuvens, estão *32,2ºC* e o vento é praticamente nulo.
Mínima de *13,1ºC*


----------



## joselamego (31 Mai 2017 às 16:26)

Boa tarde,
Dia quente 
Céu limpo 
Mínima de 13°C
T.atual de 30,5°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joralentejano (31 Mai 2017 às 21:23)

Boas,
Intensificação do vento de NW ao final da tarde, muito bom! E com ele veio a neblina.
A máxima ficou-se por* 32,8ºC*
Agora estão* 24,6ºC*


----------



## joselamego (31 Mai 2017 às 21:24)

Por vendas novas 
Céu limpo 
Máxima de 30,5°C
Atual de 25°C


Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------



## joselamego (1 Jun 2017 às 21:13)

Boas,
Céu limpo
Máxima de 30°C
Mínima de 15°C
T.atual de 19°C

Enviado do meu PULP através de Tapatalk


----------

